# Excited to be a new member of this forum!



## RuthW54 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi there, I'm Ruth and I'm 66 and about to retire from a lifelong career as an administrative assistant. I'm single and caring for my elderly mother and now have to start thinking about how I'll care for myself in retirement.


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome Ruth, from an English newbie, it's a great site, you'll enjoy it here


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth


----------



## katlupe (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome Ruth! Looking forward to getting to know you here!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2020)

*Hi Ruth...enjoy the forum!
*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome from Toronto, Ruth! Lots of good advice and knowledge here, and a great international group of good people.


----------



## Duster (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth....welcome from Rhode Island


----------



## toffee (Feb 18, 2020)

helo ruth welcome to our forum ..


----------



## charry (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome ....im 64, and ive cared for my hubby for 8yrs, and yes im wondering about my retirement and where my life will go.......
your on a lovely site , and everyone is here for you ...
enjoy x..


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 18, 2020)

*Welcome, I hope you enjoy
your time here.*​


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth,welcome you've come to the right place
You'll meet wonderful people from around the world at SF
Sue in Buffalo,NY


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Nice to have you join us Ruth.... you'll make lots of friends here..*


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth, C'mon in we're always open.


----------



## 911 (Feb 18, 2020)

New blood is always welcome here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth..it's good to have you here.  It's wonderful you are caring for your mother...I cared for mine, too.  

Offline I go by Ruth, too. 

I think you will like it here as I do with such fun and caring members around.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm another Ruth. Welcome from New Jersey.


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome Ruth, I'm so glad you've joined us here.  I live in California.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth, hope you join us in this fun and interesting forum


----------



## terry123 (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome from Houston, Ruth.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Devi (Feb 22, 2020)

Welcome, Ruth!


----------



## Coldfeet58 (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome Ruth, me too.
Trying to figure everything out.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## gennie (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from Florida, Ruth


----------



## Coldfeet58 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you, we're both in a very popular beautiful State.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi Ruth,welcome from New Jersey. I'm Ruth also.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello Ruth,   from   Houston ....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Ruth!


----------



## twinkles (Mar 18, 2020)

welcome ruth---from georgia


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2020)

Late hello from me @RuthW54


----------



## jerry old (Apr 4, 2020)

Go way, far away


----------



## jerry old (Apr 4, 2020)

come on it, drink coffee, chat
free coffee, or close to it on "Coffee Corner"


----------



## Pecos (Apr 4, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina.
Great folks hang out here, you will enjoy them.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 4, 2020)

Welcome Ruth, from Pennsylvania!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

Welcome, RuthW


----------



## Liberty (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome Ruth.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Welcome Ruth from SW Pa.



*


----------



## peppermint (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome, Ruth....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome Ruth


----------



## gennie (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome from Florida


----------

